# She's jumping.



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Looks like shes having a lot of fun jumping too! Looks like it's pretty easy for her! 

Are you sure it's safe to be lunging / jumping her around all that clutter and other animals?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you!

I cleaned up a lot of the clutter, but the animals have to stay in. The goats can go in their shed, but they choose to stay outside. It gives them exercise, so I'm fine with it. 

It's also the only other enclosed area with the safest footing.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow I'm amazed she went over if my horse was given that option he would of gone around lol. She looks like she was going over them with ease


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> It's also the only other enclosed area with the safest footing.


Um.... Just because it is the only place does not make it a safe place.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> I cleaned up a lot of the clutter, but the animals have to stay in. The goats can go in their shed, but they choose to stay outside. It gives them exercise, so I'm fine with it.


Until the horse runs into/over them and someone gets hurt.

Please think it through before you do it again.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

This looks like it was filmed by whoever did the Blair Witch project, just as scary too. All those goats running around, sheds in the paddock, stuff lying around and on top of that, no entry shute for either jump or any type of grid. The jump that actually has a ground pole she jumps bact to front anyway so the ground pole is of no use. 

Your horse seems very willing and has some ability, this is not the ideal way to train her though!


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

sarahver said:


> This looks like it was filmed by whoever did the Blair Witch project,


:lol::lol::lol:

Cute little jumper, snappy knees, floaty trot for a pony. Cute! I also have to agree with the others though about the goats/clutter. When you're chasing a horse around with a whip their main concern is getting the f away from the whip, and if a goat or sharp corner is in their way they may try to get through anyway.


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Your horse is cute. She has ability too. But please don't teach her there. If that's all you have, don't practice. Someone will get hurt. And if you want to jump a barrel, please put a pole on both sides of it. If she hits it with no pole, she'll send it rolling into her path.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

bigzee said:


> And if you want to jump a barrel, please put a pole on both sides of it. If she hits it with no pole, she'll send it rolling into her path.


This is a good point and sent chills down my spine at the thought of it.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah i agree about the goats and clutter. You don't kno how many things could have went badly. For the safety of your pony and the goats . Keep the goats in the shed while your horse is out.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Uh huh, thanks, everyone...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she looks like she realy enjoys it. I think she is going to make a super cute jumper.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Randi!


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice pony looks like she is enjoying it' people seem to forget that horses arn't spastics you don't need to roll them up in cotton wool they are in the end intelligent enough to see obsticles and if your horse isn't smart enough to think for itself and see obstacles than maybe you should think twice about even sitting on it's back!! just incase it trips over something!

Anyone ever seen the man from snowy river run in Aus?? they certainly don't sweep the mountain before hand or out on the hunting field..


She isn't cornering the horse and forcing it to hurt itself so maybe people on here should lay off.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahaha lol bethsone. sweep the mountain, thats funny.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

bethsone said:


> Anyone ever seen the man from snowy river run in Aus?? they certainly don't sweep the mountain before hand or out on the hunting field..
> 
> .


Just so you know, three horses were killed in the making of that movie.


----------



## bethsone (Feb 22, 2010)

just so you know it's not just a movie!!! it's a competition that is a major event run every year that some of the best horsemen you will ever see compete it


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you mean the man from snowy river challenge? 

If so, they definitely make it as safe as they can for the horses. Many horses also get hurt competeing. Hardly a good comparison.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Perhaps I came across a little harsh, ilovemyphillip you have a lovely pony and she has no trouble with those jumps so I hope she does well for you.

Horses _are_ smart and I know you don't have to wrap them up in cotton wool, it's just that after seeing some horrific injuries that could have been prevented by training in a controlled environment, I like to err on the side of caution, especially when training a horse to jump. Horses are flight animals and instinct will take over if they get a scare so it is always a good idea to minimize such risks. Clutter in and around jumps (whether it is goats or just pieces of timber) doesn't have a place in free jumping shute no matter how reliable your horse is. If they get a scare or trip over something, the consequences can be dire, it's just a case of 'an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure'.

Good luck with her, I hope she does well for you!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

sarahver said:


> I like to err on the side of caution, especially when training a horse to jump. Horses are flight animals and instinct will take over if they get a scare so it is always a good idea to minimize such risks. Clutter in and around jumps (whether it is goats or just pieces of timber) doesn't have a place in free jumping shute no matter how reliable your horse is. If they get a scare or trip over something, the consequences can be dire, it's just a case of 'an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure'.


Exactly.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I'm going to continue her training regardless of other people's opinions  I do understand about the clutter.. But the goats will move. I'm not chasing her around with the whip either, just prevent her from skipping the jump. After she gets the course through her head, she'll do it with out me asking. 

Thanks for everyone's opinions and comments. But I think she'll be fine.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Is there any way that you can keep the goats in the shed while you free jump her? She looks lovely by the way. Very nice tuck, and looks to be having fun.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Actually, this is how I get my goats moving. They're show goats that need muscling.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Actually, this is how I get my goats moving. They're show goats that need muscling.


I don't know much about goats period, much less showing them, but this does seem like a time where killing two birds with one stone isn't a good idea. I would shuffle the goats into their shed and close them up for the time that you're working Savannah, and let them back out and work them separately when you aren't working your pony. Being contained for an hour won't hurt them. If nothing else, and in addition to the excellent points already raised, you'll be able to have more of her attention on you when she isn't dodging goats.

She's a pretty gal, and I'm sure will make a good jumper as she builds strength and experience. :wink:


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish my horse Could do that b ut my horsey is way to lazy and that is really cool how she jumps over barrels and talller jumps the most i have gotten my horse to do is go over a log on are trail rides!!! haha


----------

